# [How-To] Mobility Radeon Treiber Sony, Toshiba und Samsung



## Reigenspieler (15. Januar 2011)

Wie installiere ich die AMD (ATI) Mobility Radeon Treiber auf einem Sony Vaio?
Ich weis zwar nicht ob es dafür schon eine Anleitung gibt, ich konnte nichts finden, also habe ich selbst getüftelt bis ich die original Mobility Treiber auf meinem Sony Vaio installieren konnte.

Zuerst ladet ihr euch die aktuelle Installationsroutine von von der AMD Website.
Grafiktreiber und Software
Diese entpackt alle Dateien in den Ordner "C:\AMD\eure_treiberversion" und quittiert ihren Dienst mit der Meldung
"ATI Catalyst Mobility kann aufgrund von inkompatibler Hardware/Software auf Ihrem Computer nicht heruntergeladen werden. Die Version Ihres Grafikadapters wird nicht unterstützt. Bitte wenden Sie sich an den Hersteller, um ein Treiber-Update zu erhalten"
was, um kein Blatt vor den Mund zu nehmen, eine Lüge ist. Auch die Mobility Radeons von Sony, Toshiba oder Samsung sind mit den Treibern kompatibel.
Wechselt nun in das Verzeichnis "C:\AMD\.." in welches die Dateien entpackt wurden.
Hier findet ihr die Datei "ATIMCDnld.MSI".
Kopiert diese auf euren Desktop.
Um die Datei editieren zu können, braucht ihr das Programm Orca. Orca.exe (Windows)
Wenn ihr die MSI mit Orca geöffnet habt klickt ihr auf den Menüpunkt "Tables" und "Export Tabels". In dem jetzt erschienen Fenster wählt ihr nun "Select All" und klickt auf OK. Auf eurem Desktop sollten nur fünf neue Dateien zu finden sein:
ATI_ASIC_Include.idt
ATI_InstallProperties.idt
ATI_OEM_Exclude.idt
ATI_OS_Include.idt
Property.idt
Wenn ihr mit Orca nun eine neue Datei mit "File" und "New" erstellt könnt ihr über "Tables" und "Import Tables" diese wieder importieren. Nun haben wir eine beschreibbare MSI, wodurch wir die Tabelle ATI_OEM_Exclude editieren können. Hier findet ihr Zeilen durchnummeriert von eins bis sieben, wobei die Zeilen vier, fünf und sieben alle Geräte der Firmen Sony, Toshiba und Panasonic von der Installationsroutine ausschließen. Die anderen Zeilen könnten durchaus ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben. Löscht also nun die Zeile von eurem Hersteller, in meinem Fall ist es Sony, mit der Taste Entf. Passt die Spalte "Index" so an, das wieder korrekt nach oben gezählt wird. Nun überspeichert ihr mit "File" "Save As" die ATIMCDnld.MSI, welche ihr auf eurem Desktop abgelegt habt. Wenn ihr nun die alte ATIMCDnld.MSI im "C:\AMD\.." durch unsere eben neu editiere Version auf dem Desktop ersetzt, ist es möglich CatalystMobility.exe auszuführen ohne eine Fehlermeldung zu erhalten.

Hoffe ich hab auch mal was neues herausgefunden.


----------



## Sixno (11. Oktober 2011)

bei mir trit der feheler immer noch auf ich habe die anleitung genau befolgt.
kannst du mir vl helfen ich habe eine readon hd 6770 ^^ wäre echt net.


----------



## IT-Einsteiger (10. Januar 2014)

Also ich weiß nicht ob du was neues raus gefunden hast
aber danke das ist das einzige was ich dazu gefunden habe und bei mir hat es perfekt geklappt
danke.


----------

